# HBO Go



## uxresearcher (Apr 18, 2016)

I was so happy TiVo got HBO Go, but I can't sign up on the app. I have Comcast so I'm not sure if there is an issue with them or not?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Not available for Comast subscribers yet, hopefully soon but I don't think anybody knows when. Comcast was very slow to allow HBO Go for Roku users but that happened so I would say there is hope.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Comcast is just being their usual obnoxious self. File a complaint with the FCC about it. Maybe if enough people do it, Comcast will get around to allowing it.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Comcast is just being their usual obnoxious self. File a complaint with the FCC about it. Maybe if enough people do it, Comcast will get around to allowing it.


Is there an FCC requirement for HBO Go? What exactly would we be complaining about? I would think complaints would be better sent directly to Comcast.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> Is there an FCC requirement for HBO Go? What exactly would we be complaining about?


About Comcast using its monopolistic position in the marketplace to deny its HBO subscribers access to a service that every other major cable company allows.



ej42137 said:


> I would think complaints would be better sent directly to Comcast.


Better still to send a complaint to both Comcast and the FCC. FCC complaints seem to get Comcast's attention.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> About Comcast using its monopolistic position in the marketplace to deny its HBO subscribers access to a service that every other major cable company allows.
> 
> Better still to send a complaint to both Comcast and the FCC. FCC complaints seem to get Comcast's attention.


I sure hope people don't waste time on an FCC complaint like this. Comcast does offer HBO go on PCs, Roku, Amazon Fire TV and I am sure other devices. There is absolutely no way the FCC will ever mandate every cable company offer every service on every device. TiVo is after all a rather tiny niche market and this is a business decision Comcast has the right to make, like it or not.

I do suspect Comcast will offer HBO Go on TiVo but when would be a wild guess.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I sure hope people don't waste time on an FCC complaint like this. Comcast does offer HBO go on PCs, Roku, Amazon Fire TV and I am sure other devices. There is absolutely no way the FCC will ever mandate every cable company offer every service on every device. TiVo is after all a rather tiny niche market and this is a business decision Comcast has the right to make, like it or not.


What is or isn't a waste of time is up to everyone to decide for himself. And filing an FCC complaint literally only takes a few minutes. Probably no more time than it took you to post this comment arguing against it. Was that a waste of time?

Regardless, the cable companies (especially Comcast) are arguing to the FCC that the app model is a suitable replacement for CableCard. But if cable companies aren't willing to authorize all the apps related to their service for their customers, then is it really a suitable replacement? If the FCC can mandate CableCards then they could certainly mandate that cable companies authorize all apps as a CableCard replacement. Monopolies (or quasi-monopolies like Comcast) have to be regulated, and therefore don't always get to make every "business decision" they want.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> What is or isn't a waste of time is up to everyone to decide for himself. And filing an FCC complaint literally only takes a few minutes. Probably no more time than it took you to post this comment arguing against it. Was that a waste of time?
> 
> Regardless, the cable companies (especially Comcast) are arguing to the FCC that the app model is a suitable replacement for CableCard. But if cable companies aren't willing to authorize all the apps related to their service for their customers, then is it really a suitable replacement? If the FCC can mandate CableCards then they could certainly mandate that cable companies authorize all apps as a CableCard replacement. Monopolies (or quasi-monopolies like Comcast) have to be regulated, and therefore don't always get to make every "business decision" they want.


Comcast does get to make this business decision. File complaints with every government agency at will, it won't make any difference whatsoever. I stated an obvious fact, whether or not Comcast offers HBO Go on TiVo is a business decision which is up to Comcast and will always be up to Comcast.

I would suggest requests to offer the service be sent to Comcast, I don't know if it will help or not but I do know it won't be the certain waste of time whining to the FCC would be. If it would be profitable to offer HBO Go on TiVo and therefore in Comcast's best interests, it should happen. It is probably such a trivial matter, Comcast hasn't given it much consideration yet.


----------

